# Windows Explorer Won't Recognize G, H, I, J and K Drives



## George Costanza

You know those slots in the front of your computer that you stick your various chips into from your cameras?  You know - when you want to put photos onto your hard drive?

What are those drives called?  I know they have letter designations.  On my computer, they are called G, H, I, J, and K drives.  That's not what I mean.  I mean, what are the drives themselves called?

For example, the hard drive is called - a hard drive.  The CDRom drives are called CDRom drives.  What are the "photo chip" drives called?

Here's why I ask . . .  In order to work with the photos on those chips, you have to stick the chip into the computer and then go into Windows Explorer (or My Computer).  Once in WE, you have to navigate to the drive where the photos are contained and then copy or move them from that drive (i.e., from the chip itself) into directories you have created on your hard drive.  At least, that's they way I do it.

My problem is that, most of the time, when I stick the chip in there and then open up Windows Explorer, I can't find G, H, I, J and K drives anywhere.  I navigate all over the place, and they flat are not there.  Windows Explorer is not recognizing them.  If I reboot, however, Windows Explorer will then recognize drives G, H, I, J and K, and I can go ahead and copy or move my photos to wherever I want.

I shouldn't have to do that - obviously.

So my first question is - what's going on and what can I do to correct the problem so that Windows Explorer will recognize drives G, H, I, J and K every time I open it up, without having to reboot in order to have that happen?  BTW, I am running Vista Home.

Second question - once again: what do you CALL those "chip drives"?  I know there is a name for them, but I just can't seem to come up with it.  Reason I ask is, that I want to Google the problem to see if I can find anything on the Internet about it but, without knowing the name of those drives, I'm not going to get very far.

Any help would be much appreciated!  Thanks.


----------



## ekrem

They are called "memory card".


----------



## George Costanza

ekrem said:


> They are called "memory card".



That is what the cards are called.  I need to know what the DRIVES are called that receive the data from the memory cards when they are placed into the slots in the front of the computer.


----------



## uscitizen

They work basically just like a USB flash drive does.
And should get assigned a drive letter when you plug a chip in them.


----------



## George Costanza

uscitizen said:


> They work basically just like a USB flash drive does.



OK - so if I Google something like: "Windows Explorer failure to recognize flash drive Vista" or some such, I might get something?  I'll give it a shot.


----------



## 007

OK... first of all, it's Windows "Internet Explorer," and that's a program for viewing the internet, not working with your computer hardware.

What you should do is click on "start" at the bottom left of your desk top, then click on "my computer." That should open a window with a directory of things on your computer, such as "files stored on this computer, hard disk drives, *DEVICES WITH REMOVABLE STORAGE*, other, and scanners and cameras." The F, G, H, I, J and K you mention should be listed under "Devices With Removable Storage." The drive you've inserted the storage device in should recognize it and show it. You then should be able to click on that and open the storage device.

That's the way I do it with the digital chip from my camera.


----------



## uscitizen

Umm Windows Explorer is a file system utility part of winderz.
Not to be cornfused with windoze internet exploiter the web bruiser.


----------



## uscitizen

In my PC when I plug a chip in one of those slots I get a message that I have done so and look in "my computer" to see which drive letter it was assigned.


----------



## ConHog

Pale Rider said:


> OK... first of all, it's Windows "Internet Explorer," and that's a program for viewing the internet, not working with your computer hardware.
> 
> What you should do is click on "start" at the bottom left of your desk top, then click on "my computer." That should open a window with a directory of things on your computer, such as "files stored on this computer, hard disk drives, *DEVICES WITH REMOVABLE STORAGE*, other, and scanners and cameras." The F, G, H, I, J and K you mention should be listed under Devices With Removable Storage. The drive you've inserted the storage device in should recognize it and show it. You then should be able to click on that and open the storage device.
> 
> That's the way I do it with the digital chip from my camera.



WRONG!! George is correct, there is a Windows Explorer , it is entirely different than Internet Explorer.


George, if I understand you correctly it seems that your computer is not mapping to your drives correctly.  You can manually map them.  Give me a little more detail on what your problem is though so we can fix it.


----------



## 007

ConHog said:


> WRONG!! George is correct, there is a Windows Explorer , it is entirely different than Internet Explorer.




OK... whatever superman... you take over.


----------



## 007

uscitizen said:


> In my PC when I plug a chip in one of those slots I get a message that I have done so and look in "my computer" to see which drive letter it was assigned.



That's exactly how mine works too. Nothing complicated about it.


----------



## ekrem

George Costanza said:


> That is what the cards are called.  I need to know what the DRIVES are called that receive the data from the memory cards when they are placed into the slots in the front of the computer.



The plastic where you put memory card into is no drive itself.
The memory card is the drive. By plugging them into PC front plastic  they should get "mounted" automatically as the mentioned J,K drive letters.

If there is something called "Hardware Manager" in Windows you must look there.
Or try mount them in a console. Sorry, I'm no windows user can't hep from here on.


----------



## syrenn

go to start
go to my computer
go to what ever "drive" it is. It will look at a memory card like a memory stick.


----------



## George Costanza

ConHog said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK... first of all, it's Windows "Internet Explorer," and that's a program for viewing the internet, not working with your computer hardware.
> 
> What you should do is click on "start" at the bottom left of your desk top, then click on "my computer." That should open a window with a directory of things on your computer, such as "files stored on this computer, hard disk drives, *DEVICES WITH REMOVABLE STORAGE*, other, and scanners and cameras." The F, G, H, I, J and K you mention should be listed under Devices With Removable Storage. The drive you've inserted the storage device in should recognize it and show it. You then should be able to click on that and open the storage device.
> 
> That's the way I do it with the digital chip from my camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG!! George is correct, there is a Windows Explorer , it is entirely different than Internet Explorer.
> 
> 
> George, if I understand you correctly it seems that your computer is not mapping to your drives correctly.  You can manually map them.  Give me a little more detail on what your problem is though so we can fix it.
Click to expand...


First off, I guess that "Computer" under the Start button, is pretty much the same thing as Windows Explorer.  I use WE.

OK - my problem is very simple.  When I open up WE with a chip stuck in one of my photo slots, WE does not show the drive the chip is stuck into.  Simple as that.  If I reboot, magically, all of my "chip drives" will then appear, and I can conduct my business.  I think you have described my problem accurately - for some reason, WE is not mapping drives G, H, I, J and K, properly.


----------



## ConHog

Pale Rider said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG!! George is correct, there is a Windows Explorer , it is entirely different than Internet Explorer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK... whatever superman... you take over.
Click to expand...


Windows Explorer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I wasn't trying to be an asshole, but if you're going to give someone some advice, make sure its vaild


----------



## George Costanza

Pale Rider said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my PC when I plug a chip in one of those slots I get a message that I have done so and look in "my computer" to see which drive letter it was assigned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly how mine works too. Nothing complicated about it.
Click to expand...


Except for the fact that, when I do that, nothing appears, i.e., if I have stuck the chip into the slot for "G Drive," G Drive does not appear in My Computer.


----------



## ConHog

George Costanza said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK... first of all, it's Windows "Internet Explorer," and that's a program for viewing the internet, not working with your computer hardware.
> 
> What you should do is click on "start" at the bottom left of your desk top, then click on "my computer." That should open a window with a directory of things on your computer, such as "files stored on this computer, hard disk drives, *DEVICES WITH REMOVABLE STORAGE*, other, and scanners and cameras." The F, G, H, I, J and K you mention should be listed under Devices With Removable Storage. The drive you've inserted the storage device in should recognize it and show it. You then should be able to click on that and open the storage device.
> 
> That's the way I do it with the digital chip from my camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG!! George is correct, there is a Windows Explorer , it is entirely different than Internet Explorer.
> 
> 
> George, if I understand you correctly it seems that your computer is not mapping to your drives correctly.  You can manually map them.  Give me a little more detail on what your problem is though so we can fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, I guess that "Computer" under the Start button, is pretty much the same thing as Windows Explorer.  I use WE.
> 
> OK - my problem is very simple.  When I open up WE with a chip stuck in one of my photo slots, WE does not show the drive the chip is stuck into.  Simple as that.  If I reboot, magically, all of my "chip drives" will then appear, and I can conduct my business.  I think you have described my problem accurately - for some reason, WE is not mapping drives G, H, I, J and K, properly.
Click to expand...


do they appear on the list when you open WE. In other words, do you see the G H I J and K. by the way for future reference that is a single piece and is simply called a mutlicard reader


----------



## George Costanza

ConHog said:


> do they appear on the list when you open WE. In other words, do you see the G H I J and K. by the way for future reference that is a single piece and is simply called a mutlicard reader



No, they don't appear on the list when I open WE.  It lists C Drive and D Drive, but that's it.

Again, however, if I REBOOT, then all of those multicard reader drives DO appear in WE.


----------



## syrenn

George, we are going to start charging you for IT troubleshooting.


----------



## ConHog

George Costanza said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> do they appear on the list when you open WE. In other words, do you see the G H I J and K. by the way for future reference that is a single piece and is simply called a mutlicard reader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't appear on the list when I open WE.  It lists C Drive and D Drive, but that's it.
> 
> Again, however, if I REBOOT, then all of those multicard reader drives DO appear in WE.
Click to expand...


Ok, go into windows explorer, there is a button labeled map to drive. in the drop down box, select letter G in the second drop down box it SHOULD automatically fill in the path, then below that there is a checkbox for reconnect at login, make sure that is checked, by default it won't be.try that for Drive G, if it corrects the problem do so for all four drives if it doesn you have another issue and I'll explain that to you

in vista map to network drive is under tools. sorry i forgot that


----------



## ConHog

syrenn said:


> George, we are going to start charging you for IT troubleshooting.



He would owe me hundreds if not thousands of dollars


----------



## 007

ConHog said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG!! George is correct, there is a Windows Explorer , it is entirely different than Internet Explorer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK... whatever superman... you take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Windows Explorer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I wasn't trying to be an asshole, but if you're going to give someone some advice, make sure its vaild
Click to expand...


So there is a Windows Explorer, but it's nothing more than a more lengthy path to exactly the same thing I told him to do. On my computer, clicking "start," then "my Documents" opens exactly the same window as "Windows Explorer" does. What I told him to do was a short cut compared to what he's been doing.

The information that I gave on the path to the drives he needs to get to was perfectly valid, and if you feel you have to tell people what they can say on here about being valid, make sure you know how to spell it big shot.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

How are you removing the cards? Sometimes if you just pull out the card Windows will not recognize a new one until you reboot, mostly because it thinks the old one is still there somewhere. I would recommend right clicking on the drive in My Computer and using Eject before you take them out. The other alternative is to use the Safely Remove Hardware icon in your system tray.


----------



## uscitizen

ConHog said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG!! George is correct, there is a Windows Explorer , it is entirely different than Internet Explorer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK... whatever superman... you take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Windows Explorer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I wasn't trying to be an asshole, but if you're going to give someone some advice, make sure its vaild
Click to expand...


Umm this is a political board and most posters are well used to posting advice without regard to it's validity.


----------



## ConHog

Pale Rider said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK... whatever superman... you take over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows Explorer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I wasn't trying to be an asshole, but if you're going to give someone some advice, make sure its vaild
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there is a Windows Explorer, but it's nothing more than a more lengthy path to exactly the same thing I told him to do. On my computer, clicking "start," then "my Documents" opens exactly the same window as "Windows Explorer" does. What I told him to do was a short cut compared to what he's been doing.
> 
> The information that I gave on the path to the drives he needs to get to was perfectly valid, and if you feel you have to tell people what they can say on here about being valid, make sure you know how to spell it big shot.
Click to expand...


Meh, I'm not going to argue. You clearly said that he needed to use internet explorer, and that was wrong. That would be like telling someone they needed to use Microsoft Word to paint a picture...


By the way, when you click on my documents , that opens windows explorer the same as if you click on my computer, only a different folder of it, in neither case are you using internet explorer.

As I said, I wasn't trying to be an asshole to you, but George needs solid advice and leading him down the wrong path won't help anyone.

Feel free to rant about a typo...........


----------



## George Costanza

When I open up Map Network Drive, I can select G in the first field.  However, when I do, the second field remains blank, and the "Finish" button remains grayed out.

It wants me to designate a folder to "connect to" in the second field - the one that remains blank.


----------



## ConHog

Quantum Windbag said:


> How are you removing the cards? Sometimes if you just pull out the card Windows will not recognize a new one until you reboot, mostly because it thinks the old one is still there somewhere. I would recommend right clicking on the drive in My Computer and using Eject before you take them out. The other alternative is to use the Safely Remove Hardware icon in your system tray.



I'm thinking the reconnect at login box just isn't check marked. it happens. I would suspect what you suggested if it was just one drive , but all the drives on the multicard aren't reading and its doubtful he uses them all.

There is also a token ring problem which can cause problems in vista with reading multicard readers but I don't thinkt that's george's issue, at least i hope not because that requires a registry repair, and that's a little beyond him.


----------



## George Costanza

Quantum Windbag said:


> How are you removing the cards? Sometimes if you just pull out the card Windows will not recognize a new one until you reboot, mostly because it thinks the old one is still there somewhere. I would recommend right clicking on the drive in My Computer and using Eject before you take them out. The other alternative is to use the Safely Remove Hardware icon in your system tray.



I always use the Safely Remove Hardware icon in the system tray.


----------



## uscitizen

Your chip reader driver is messed up?

Go to your computers manufacturers site and download and install a new chip reader driver for your computer model number.
What I would try.


----------



## George Costanza

ConHog said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you removing the cards? Sometimes if you just pull out the card Windows will not recognize a new one until you reboot, mostly because it thinks the old one is still there somewhere. I would recommend right clicking on the drive in My Computer and using Eject before you take them out. The other alternative is to use the Safely Remove Hardware icon in your system tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the reconnect at login box just isn't check marked. it happens. I would suspect what you suggested if it was just one drive , but all the drives on the multicard aren't reading and its doubtful he uses them all.
> 
> There is also a token ring problem which can cause problems in vista with reading multicard readers but I don't thinkt that's george's issue, at least i hope not because that requires a registry repair, and that's a little beyond him.
Click to expand...


No - registry repair is a LOT beyond me.  I don't even utter the WORD, "registry" when I am within 100 feet of my computer . . .


----------



## George Costanza

uscitizen said:


> Your chip reader driver is messed up?
> 
> Go to your computers manufacturers site and download and install a new chip reader driver for your computer model number.
> What I would try.



Now that sounds logical.  Conhog?  What do you think?


----------



## uscitizen

Aww now regedit is soo much fun


----------



## George Costanza

ConHog said:


> I'm thinking the reconnect at login box just isn't check marked.



It's checked.


----------



## George Costanza

The thing that gets me is that, if I reboot, all of the chip reader drives (G through K) will then appear in Windows Explorer.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

George Costanza said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you removing the cards? Sometimes if you just pull out the card Windows will not recognize a new one until you reboot, mostly because it thinks the old one is still there somewhere. I would recommend right clicking on the drive in My Computer and using Eject before you take them out. The other alternative is to use the Safely Remove Hardware icon in your system tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always use the Safely Remove Hardware icon in the system tray.
Click to expand...


That is not always the best way.

Using and Troubleshooting Memory Card Readers in Windows Vista and XP HP Pavilion Elite m9510f Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Microsoft Fix it Solution Center


----------



## Quantum Windbag

ConHog said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you removing the cards? Sometimes if you just pull out the card Windows will not recognize a new one until you reboot, mostly because it thinks the old one is still there somewhere. I would recommend right clicking on the drive in My Computer and using Eject before you take them out. The other alternative is to use the Safely Remove Hardware icon in your system tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the reconnect at login box just isn't check marked. it happens. I would suspect what you suggested if it was just one drive , but all the drives on the multicard aren't reading and its doubtful he uses them all.
> 
> There is also a token ring problem which can cause problems in vista with reading multicard readers but I don't thinkt that's george's issue, at least i hope not because that requires a registry repair, and that's a little beyond him.
Click to expand...


The whole reader can go off if one card is pulled out wrong, depending on the driver and manufacturer.


----------



## George Costanza

BTW, I am not using a memory card reader of the type that connects to the computer at a USB port.  The front of my computer has 4 slots in it, designed to hold various sized memory chips.  Whatever reads those chips is internal to the computer, if that makes any difference.


----------



## 007

ConHog said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows Explorer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I wasn't trying to be an asshole, but if you're going to give someone some advice, make sure its vaild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there is a Windows Explorer, but it's nothing more than a more lengthy path to exactly the same thing I told him to do. On my computer, clicking "start," then "my Documents" opens exactly the same window as "Windows Explorer" does. What I told him to do was a short cut compared to what he's been doing.
> 
> The information that I gave on the path to the drives he needs to get to was perfectly valid, and if you feel you have to tell people what they can say on here about being valid, make sure you know how to spell it big shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, I'm not going to argue. You clearly said that he needed to use internet explorer, and that was wrong. That would be like telling someone they needed to use Microsoft Word to paint a picture...
Click to expand...

Now it's my turn to say WRONG!! I said nothing of the sort chief. I admit I wasn't aware of Windows Explorer because I've never used it, but I did NOT tell him he needed to use "Internet Explorer" to navigate the drives on his computer. Do yourself a favor and reread what I said.



ConHog said:


> By the way, when you click on my documents , that opens windows explorer the same as if you click on my computer, only a different folder of it,


Aaahh, yeah, that's exactly what I said. 



ConHog said:


> in neither case are you using internet explorer.


Aaahh, no, I didn't say anything of the sort. You're confused.



ConHog said:


> As I said, I wasn't trying to be an asshole to you, but George needs solid advice and leading him down the wrong path won't help anyone.
> 
> Feel free to rant about a typo...........


I didn't lead him down a wrong path. For a know it all, you sure have a poor level for attention to detail.


----------



## uscitizen

I think both the external and internal card readers connect to the USB buss.
Just sort of a difference in their mounting location.


----------



## George Costanza

uscitizen said:


> I think both the external and internal card readers connect to the USB buss.
> Just sort of a difference in their mounting location.



Sounds right.


----------



## ConHog

George Costanza said:


> When I open up Map Network Drive, I can select G in the first field.  However, when I do, the second field remains blank, and the "Finish" button remains grayed out.
> 
> It wants me to designate a folder to "connect to" in the second field - the one that remains blank.



ok then, this is definitely your issue , you're computer is not automatically mapping those drives


First you must go into your networking page in windows explorer and get the paths for each of those drives, they should show up whether mapped to your profile or not . the should be //nameofyourcomputer//sharename one for each letter. tell me if you see this


----------



## George Costanza

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Microsoft Fix it Solution Center



Thank you, Mr. F.


----------



## ConHog

George Costanza said:


> BTW, I am not using a memory card reader of the type that connects to the computer at a USB port.  The front of my computer has 4 slots in it, designed to hold various sized memory chips.  Whatever reads those chips is internal to the computer, if that makes any difference.



An internal card reader is a part of the motherboard and not connected via usb or anything like that.


----------



## George Costanza

ConHog said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I open up Map Network Drive, I can select G in the first field.  However, when I do, the second field remains blank, and the "Finish" button remains grayed out.
> 
> It wants me to designate a folder to "connect to" in the second field - the one that remains blank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok then, this is definitely your issue , you're computer is not automatically mapping those drives
> 
> 
> First you must go into your networking page in windows explorer and get the paths for each of those drives, they should show up whether mapped to your profile or not . the should be //nameofyourcomputer//sharename one for each letter. tell me if you see this
Click to expand...


My networking page in windows explorer . . . . right.  And how do I go into there?

Do you mean the networking FOLDER?


----------



## uscitizen

ConHog said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I am not using a memory card reader of the type that connects to the computer at a USB port.  The front of my computer has 4 slots in it, designed to hold various sized memory chips.  Whatever reads those chips is internal to the computer, if that makes any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An internal card reader is a part of the motherboard and not connected via usb or anything like that.
Click to expand...


Internal USB connection.  It does not have to be physically connected to the external appearance of the USB.
Remember the USB cable comes from the Motherboard.


----------



## 007

Sounds to me like if it works perfect after you reboot, but it doesn't after you've used it once, then there's some sort corruption in the driver for that reader, or the OS.

In other words, it's not a hardware problem, it's a software problem.


----------



## ConHog

George Costanza said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I open up Map Network Drive, I can select G in the first field.  However, when I do, the second field remains blank, and the "Finish" button remains grayed out.
> 
> It wants me to designate a folder to "connect to" in the second field - the one that remains blank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok then, this is definitely your issue , you're computer is not automatically mapping those drives
> 
> 
> First you must go into your networking page in windows explorer and get the paths for each of those drives, they should show up whether mapped to your profile or not . the should be //nameofyourcomputer//sharename one for each letter. tell me if you see this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My networking page in windows explorer . . . . right.  And how do I go into there?
> 
> Do you mean the networking FOLDER?
Click to expand...


start - control panel - network


----------



## George Costanza

Pale Rider said:


> Sounds to me like if it works perfect after you reboot, but it doesn't after you've used it once, then there's some sort corruption in the driver for that reader, or the OS.



I think that's about it.  I can't say for sure that it doesn't work twice in a row.  I only know that if it doesn't work, it will work if I reboot.


----------



## George Costanza

ConHog said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok then, this is definitely your issue , you're computer is not automatically mapping those drives
> 
> 
> First you must go into your networking page in windows explorer and get the paths for each of those drives, they should show up whether mapped to your profile or not . the should be //nameofyourcomputer//sharename one for each letter. tell me if you see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My networking page in windows explorer . . . . right.  And how do I go into there?
> 
> Do you mean the networking FOLDER?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> start - control panel - network
Click to expand...


OK, - you are going to have to give me a step by step.  I can get into Network as you indicate, but what then?  Give me a complete step by step that will take me to where I will either see what I am supposed to see or not.  For example, in Control Panel, there is no such thing as just "Network."  You have to make choices.  Help me out here.


----------



## ConHog

uscitizen said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I am not using a memory card reader of the type that connects to the computer at a USB port.  The front of my computer has 4 slots in it, designed to hold various sized memory chips.  Whatever reads those chips is internal to the computer, if that makes any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An internal card reader is a part of the motherboard and not connected via usb or anything like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Internal USB connection.  It does not have to be physically connected to the external appearance of the USB.
> Remember the USB cable comes from the Motherboard.
Click to expand...



true, i was thinking only of the card type readers that fit into a standard pc slot or are soldered directly to the motherboard


----------



## 007

George Costanza said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like if it works perfect after you reboot, but it doesn't after you've used it once, then there's some sort corruption in the driver for that reader, or the OS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's about it.  I can't say for sure that it doesn't work twice in a row.  I only know that if it doesn't work, it will work if I reboot.
Click to expand...


It's definitely a software problem. It sounds to me like there's some corruption. I'd use my "system restore" disks if I was you and just refresh my O.S..


----------



## George Costanza

Thanks for all the help, guys.  I have to sign off for the evening.  I will come back to this thread tomorrow and hopefully we can get this problem solved.  Thanks again!


----------



## ConHog

George Costanza said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> My networking page in windows explorer . . . . right.  And how do I go into there?
> 
> Do you mean the networking FOLDER?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> start - control panel - network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, - you are going to have to give me a step by step.  I can get into Network as you indicate, but what then?  Give me a complete step by step that will take me to where I will either see what I am supposed to see or not.  For example, in Control Panel, there is no such thing as just "Network."  You have to make choices.  Help me out here.
Click to expand...


There should be a button on top labeled network map click on it


----------



## George Costanza

ConHog said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> start - control panel - network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, - you are going to have to give me a step by step.  I can get into Network as you indicate, but what then?  Give me a complete step by step that will take me to where I will either see what I am supposed to see or not.  For example, in Control Panel, there is no such thing as just "Network."  You have to make choices.  Help me out here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There should be a button on top labeled network map click on it
Click to expand...


I'm back - briefly.  I don't see a button labeled Network Map anywhere.  Sorry.

I go to Control Panel.  Then, under Network and Internet, I click on  View Network Status and Tasks - is that right?  When i do, I don't see any Network Map button anywhere.

Oh, I found it.  It says: "View Network Map."  OK - I clicked on it.  Now what?

Edit note:  Too late.  I'm off to bed.  I'll check it manana.


----------



## Ringel05

Online help.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp-uKlhXvmo]YouTube - &#x202a;Funny Tech Support&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]

Watch the whole video, the last part could be very helpful for your situation.


----------



## George Costanza

Ringel05 said:


> Online help.
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Funny Tech Support&#x202c;&lrm;
> 
> Watch the whole video, the last part could be very helpful for your situation.



I can't tell you how grateful I am for this!  All of our children are grown and long gone from our home, but our next door neighbor has an 8-year-old.  I saw him out in the yard this morning and asked if he would mind coming into our house and helping me with a problem I was having with my computer.  He said he would be glad to.

The police have just left.  Because I have no record, they issued me a citation and did not arrest me.  I will be arraigned in three weeks.  I have to go now, however - there is a large group of very angry people out front, trying to break into my house . . .


----------



## George Costanza

But, back to reality . . . 

Here's one for ya (ConHog): this morning I got up and, just for the heck of it, clicked on Start/Computer.  You got it.  Drives H,I,J and K are all there, big as life.  I did not turn the computer off overnight - I generally leave it on 24/7.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

realtek usb card - Google Search


----------



## ConHog

George Costanza said:


> But, back to reality . . .
> 
> Here's one for ya (ConHog): this morning I got up and, just for the heck of it, clicked on Start/Computer.  You got it.  Drives H,I,J and K are all there, big as life.  I did not turn the computer off overnight - I generally leave it on 24/7.



I never turn my computers off

I'm telling you the problem is that they are not mapping every time. Go into network like I showed you last night and go to map nework drive and then in the drop down box choose any of them and make sure that box labeled reconnecct is checkmarked, if it isn't check it, then do it for all the other drives to. if it IS checked you have another problem.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Click <start> - <my computer> - <c: drive>

Then look in the win32 directory. Once there open up WinSock.

Then you get a sledgehammer.


Hope that helps


----------



## George Costanza

RadiomanATL said:


> Click <start> - <my computer> - <c: drive>
> 
> Then look in the win32 directory. Once there open up WinSock.
> 
> Then you get a sledgehammer.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps



C:\Windows\System32

There is no folder in there called WinSock.  There is a dll _file_ in there called: winsockhc.dll

Should I delete that?


----------



## ConHog

George Costanza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Click <start> - <my computer> - <c: drive>
> 
> Then look in the win32 directory. Once there open up WinSock.
> 
> Then you get a sledgehammer.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C:\Windows\System32
> 
> There is no folder in there called WinSock.  There is a dll _file_ in there called: winsockhc.dll
> 
> Should I delete that?
Click to expand...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO don't delete system files


----------



## George Costanza

ConHog said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, back to reality . . .
> 
> Here's one for ya (ConHog): this morning I got up and, just for the heck of it, clicked on Start/Computer.  You got it.  Drives H,I,J and K are all there, big as life.  I did not turn the computer off overnight - I generally leave it on 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never turn my computers off
> 
> I'm telling you the problem is that they are not mapping every time. Go into network like I showed you last night and go to map nework drive and then in the drop down box choose any of them and make sure that box labeled reconnecct is checkmarked, if it isn't check it, then do it for all the other drives to. if it IS checked you have another problem.
Click to expand...


"Go into Network."  OK - by that, I assume you mean: Control Panel/Network and Internet/View Network Status and Tasks/View Full Map.  Once in there, all I see is a Network Map of our Local Area Connection, i.e., a map of how our two computers connect to the Internet by way of our Wi-Fi setup.

There is no way that I can see to "choose any of them and make sure that box labeled reconnect is checkmarked."  

Does it sound to you like I am even in the right portion of the Network and Internet section of the Control Panel?


----------



## George Costanza

ConHog said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Click <start> - <my computer> - <c: drive>
> 
> Then look in the win32 directory. Once there open up WinSock.
> 
> Then you get a sledgehammer.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C:\Windows\System32
> 
> There is no folder in there called WinSock.  There is a dll _file_ in there called: winsockhc.dll
> 
> Should I delete that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO don't delete system files
Click to expand...


Didn't think so.  So what did you mean by "get a sledgehammer"?  To my way of thinking, that means delete something . . .  Was I, by any chance, in the wrong directory?


----------



## RadiomanATL

George Costanza said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> C:\Windows\System32
> 
> There is no folder in there called WinSock.  There is a dll _file_ in there called: winsockhc.dll
> 
> Should I delete that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO don't delete system files
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't think so.  So what did you mean by "get a sledgehammer"?  To my way of thinking, that means delete something . . .  Was I, by any chance, in the wrong directory?
Click to expand...


No.

Physically get up and go to the garage, get a sledgehammer. Shake it in front of the computer threateningly. Warn it if it does not work correctly, the winsock gets it.


----------



## George Costanza

RadiomanATL said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO don't delete system files
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think so.  So what did you mean by "get a sledgehammer"?  To my way of thinking, that means delete something . . .  Was I, by any chance, in the wrong directory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Physically get up and go to the garage, get a sledgehammer. Shake it in front of the computer threateningly. Warn it if it does not work correctly, the winsock gets it.
Click to expand...


Ah - you were referring to taking a sledgehammer to the computer, rather than to the winsock file.  I see . . . .  

How come I don't have a winsock file?

And where the hell is ConHog?  I want him to come back on here and give me some UNDERSTANDABLE instructions as to how to navigate the Network section of the Control Panel to check out whether the box is checked or not.  So far, bupkis.


----------



## RadiomanATL

George Costanza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think so.  So what did you mean by "get a sledgehammer"?  To my way of thinking, that means delete something . . .  Was I, by any chance, in the wrong directory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Physically get up and go to the garage, get a sledgehammer. Shake it in front of the computer threateningly. Warn it if it does not work correctly, the winsock gets it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah - you were referring to taking a sledgehammer to the computer, rather than to the winsock file.  I see . . . .
> *
> How come I don't have a winsock file?*
> 
> And where the hell is ConHog?  I want him to come back on here and give me some UNDERSTANDABLE instructions as to how to navigate the Network section of the Control Panel to check out whether the box is checked or not.  So far, bupkis.
Click to expand...


usually the washing machine eats them.


----------



## ConHog

RadiomanATL said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Physically get up and go to the garage, get a sledgehammer. Shake it in front of the computer threateningly. Warn it if it does not work correctly, the winsock gets it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah - you were referring to taking a sledgehammer to the computer, rather than to the winsock file.  I see . . . .
> *
> How come I don't have a winsock file?*
> 
> And where the hell is ConHog?  I want him to come back on here and give me some UNDERSTANDABLE instructions as to how to navigate the Network section of the Control Panel to check out whether the box is checked or not.  So far, bupkis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> usually the washing machine eats them.
Click to expand...



Or the drier


Okay George.

First off, are you right now seeing the drives in your my computer file? if so great, if not reboot so you do.

You do great. Now go to control panel then to networking. are you there? great now see where it say file eidt, blah blah blah, there is a button labeled map to network drive. click that

Now go to the drop down box  labeled drive and click on H. It should fill in the box labeled path wit a bunch of stuff, don't worry about that

Right below ThAT box is a radio button labeled reconnect at login, make sure that box is checked. if it is not then check it then go back up and repeat for each drive. if it is checked then you have further issues. But nothing that can't be fixed.


----------



## RadiomanATL

ConHog said:


> Right below ThAT box is a radio button labeled reconnect at login



yeah george, make sure you reconnect me at login


----------



## George Costanza

ConHog said:


> Okay George.
> 
> First off, are you right now seeing the drives in your my computer file? if so great, if not reboot so you do.
> 
> You do great. Now go to control panel then to networking. are you there? great now see where it say file eidt, blah blah blah, there is a button labeled map to network drive. click that
> 
> Now go to the drop down box  labeled drive and click on H. It should fill in the box labeled path wit a bunch of stuff, don't worry about that
> 
> Right below ThAT box is a radio button labeled reconnect at login, make sure that box is checked. if it is not then check it then go back up and repeat for each drive. if it is checked then you have further issues. But nothing that can't be fixed.



I can see the drives (H, I, J and K) on My Computer.  I go into Networking in the Control Panel.  I go to View Network Status and Tasks.  I go to the Menu and select Tools and, from the drop down menu, select Map Network Drive.

I then see a window that says: "What network folder would you like to map?"  Just below that is a drop down field that allows me to view a number of various drive letters.  I can select one.  When I click on the drop down arrow, I see drives lettered A, B, G, M, N, O, P, Q, R, S, T, U, V, W, X, Y, Z.  It does not include any drive letters for H, I, J or K drives.

The default drive in the window is Z.  The reconnect at logon box is checked for Z as well as for all of the other letters if I select them.

That's it.  What now?


----------



## George Costanza

RadiomanATL said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right below ThAT box is a radio button labeled reconnect at login
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah george, make sure you reconnect me at login
Click to expand...


I love it when you talk dirty . . .


----------



## George Costanza

Have to go to work.  Will check thread this evening.  Thanks.


----------



## ConHog

George Costanza said:


> Have to go to work.  Will check thread this evening.  Thanks.



go free some scumbags!!!!


----------



## George Costanza

ConHog said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have to go to work.  Will check thread this evening.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go free some scumbags!!!!
Click to expand...


They are presumed to be non-scumbags until proven to be scumbags beyond a reasonable doubt!


----------



## RadiomanATL

George Costanza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right below ThAT box is a radio button labeled reconnect at login
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah george, make sure you reconnect me at login
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love it when you talk dirty . . .
Click to expand...


A harder challenge would be to find when I don't.


----------



## Ringel05

I've personally discovered a solution to any problem Windows might present. 

A different operating system.


----------

